# Earrings for this dress!



## Chelseaa (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Guys : D
Sooo prom is coming up again. I have my dress and everything! I'm just not sure about the jewelry. I was thinking just earrings? What earrings do you think I should get with this? (not really sure about hair yet, it will probably up in a low bun, loose rather than slicked back and curly-like.) Woo, thanks in advance for any advice!

It is the black one.
FLIP Dresses - from Prom to Formal


----------



## Divinity (Apr 23, 2008)

I think a necklace would clutter the neckline and you really don't need one because the straps are so decorative.  I totally agree with the loose hairstyle.  As for earrings, I can't really tell what kind of decoration is on the straps.  I would get something small with the same kind of coloring/material.  So maybe tear drop smoky quartz type earrings with a gold colored setting.  If you pop in to a dept. store with a picture of the dress and the straps, you can shop easier and if you have trouble, you can get the help of the sales associate.  Good luck and happy prom!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 23, 2008)

Big diamond cluster earrings would be hot if your hair is up. Maybe longer danglies, something with crystals, if your hair is down.


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Big diamond cluster earrings would be hot if your hair is up. Maybe longer danglies, something with crystals, if your hair is down._

 
I was thinking the same thing...the cluster earrings. Thanks for your advice! Definitely going to take Divinity's advice, too and take a picture into a dept. store or something with me.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

Woot woot! I got a pair from Claires and they're gorgeous! Mandy Moore is who inspired me to get some when I saw her wearing a pair on an awards show... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post pics when you get 'em!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree with divinity.  no necklace.  and definately small simple drop earrings.  anything bigger would be two much from the back.  you don't wanna overdo it.  your dress is the main focus, so think simple and soft.


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 24, 2008)

Classy drop earrings, no necklace, and either a complimenting cuff/bangle or cocktail ring.

Here's some ideas:




Nadri Faceted Crystal Drop Earrings - View All - Nordstrom





http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2975559?...origin=related





Cuff: Nordstrom Crystal Collection Tivoli Bangle - View All - Nordstrom

They've got these in gold too.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, those first drop ones are so pretty! I have ones really close to them.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 24, 2008)

*medium rhinestone hoops and a few thin rhinestone bangles on ur arms to match! *


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 24, 2008)

I would say no necklace as you're saying, it would look strange with the dress straps. I'm thinking perhaps a loose, plain diamond (doesn't have to be real) bracelet and perhaps some diamond drop earrings. Have fun!


----------



## Chelseaa (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your ideas! : )
Yeah I pretty much knew I wasn't going to get a necklace. That would just be way too silly.
I'll check out a few different pairs of earrings and I'll definitely let you know when I get 'em! Or I'll just post pictures after Prom. Hehe


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

Definitely some diamond looking ones with a matching necklace


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

Some cute little glitzy earrings and a shiny bracelet with diamonds! : )
Be careful, the dress is pretty flashy... no need for eye-catching jewellry!





Cute diamond studs.





Some unobstrusive bracelets! 





3 of them would work great! : )


----------



## yasmeslem (May 25, 2008)

i like those

http://www.hollywoodjewels.com.au/USERIMAGES/Beyonce%20Inspired%20Earrings%20Clear%20Lge(3).JPG


----------

